# Accuracy Challenge



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome to the Slingshotforum Accuracy Challenge!

The aim of this challenge is to encourage increasing your accuracy and consistency

We will be shooting at a paper plate at a distance of 33’, or, you also have the option of shooting at 21’ if you’re more comfortable.
On the plate will be drawn 4 circles: a 4” circle, a 3”circle, a 2/1/2” circle and a 1/1/2” circle. Placement will be like that of the number 4 on a die (dice).
Each circle will represent a point value. Each circle should have the point value written within it. The point values are as follows:

4” Circle = 1 point
3” Circle = 2 points
2/1/2” Circle = 3 points
1/1/2” Circle = 4 points

You will take 4 shots. These shots can be either all at a single circle or at different circles, as you see fit. Keep track of the number of points you accrue with each video and work on increasing your highest point total with each video.
(Clarification of highest point total: If your points totaled 8 in one video but 4 in the next, your highest point total is still 8. Once you reach a value above 8 in a video, that new number would become your new highest point total).

Be sure to share your point total in each video so that we can enjoy your progress along with you!

Participants may upload one video session per day. You must show the distance from yourself to the target in each video session (either at the beginning of the video or at the end) with a measuring tape, and you must show both yourself and the target while shooting. For ideas on this, see entries in the competition: “Sept. 2021 Slingshot Shoot.” Each session must be filmed in a single take.

Everyone have fun out there and
 Sling On!!



(Special thanks to Grandpa Grumpy for coming up with the circle idea and to SteveJ for kicking us off last month with the can shoot.)


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok dude I give it a try 🧐 ya better get the go pro warmed up unwritten rule ya post a comp you need to do a vid haha 😂 see what I can do tomorrow supposed be 21c and sun


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Ok dude I give it a try 🧐 ya better get the go pro warmed up unwritten rule ya post a comp you need to do a vid haha 😂 see what I can do tomorrow supposed be 21c and sun


Lol yep, I’ve gotta redeem myself!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Lol yep, I’ve gotta redeem myself!


Lol I need get a plat


Sandstorm said:


> Lol yep, I’ve gotta redeem myself!


lol yup get them slinging boots 🥾 on bro . What if I don’t like making circles on pie plates is a spinner ok I have a good selection of them well 2 inch and down anyway


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Lol I need get a plat
> 
> lol yup get them slinging boots 🥾 on bro . What if I don’t like making circles on pie plates is a spinner ok I have a good selection of them well 2 inch and down anyway


What!? Being difficult right out the gate?! 😆 just kidding.
Well… I guess I’d actually say no on that because you want to track your shot placement too. But I dunno I’m just the guy that posted it, let’s see what the other guys think.
Wait, no. Paper plates. Cuz them’s the rules! 🤣


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol ok bossman I draw the dang circle ⭕ What colour you hate most so I can use that make my circles lol


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

a nice challenge may have to try when the rain lets up.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this sounds like another fun one,i will be watching,and maybe get the woman to record a video on her work phone-its a nice one-either way looking forward to this one too


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good challenge guys following this 1 👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Lol ok bossman I draw the dang circle ⭕ What colour you hate most so I can use that make my circles lol


Red and white with a maple leaf thrown in there!  😉


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I've never posted a video - can we upload a clip directly from our computer file directory to the forum (I've uploaded plenty of pics, never tried to upload video), or do we have to use youtube ?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

sounds like fun !


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

snydes said:


> I've never posted a video - can we upload a clip directly from our computer file directory to the forum (I've uploaded plenty of pics, never tried to upload video), or do we have to use youtube ?


Snydes I’m not sure. I remember there being some issue with that with the current way the website is laid out, I think you have to upload to your YouTube account and then link it? Can anyone help there because I’m not sure how it’s done either.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I tried to go directly from my phone to the forum and it would not work although it was supposed to be one of the perks of this new layout. 
I had to go through YouTube just like always.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Volume up! 7/16” steel butterfly fresh cardboard. Love that sound!!
Shootn my “Island Made” OPFSWG.
wide gap pickle.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Fine shooting @Ibojoe. Thanks for kicking it off. Yes, I’d say if you know you’re only going to be focusing on one sized circle there’s really no need to draw the other 3. I think you’re good. I’m trying to think for our really exceptional shooters how we can still make it challenging for you guys. Maybe that’s where grouping could come in. Whatever keeps it fun for you.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Any time it’s cardboard I’m all in! You did good buddy this was a good challenge for me. Also with only 4 shots I didn’t loose count. lol 😂


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


>


Is that the flatulent chair?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Wow! Awesome shooting joe! That’s a hard act to follow.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

If I make a pdf that would fit on a 8.5 x11 sheet ,, in the dice pattern would that be cool? It should be usable for any others who dont want to draw circles, but want to keep as close to the Sandstorm /GG idea. I personally think its harder, having to shoot at a page w/ multiple circles,than shooting at a whatever size target in the center of the page, I Just asking, not trying to ruffle feathers.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> If I make a pdf that would fit on a 8.5 x11 sheet ,, in the dice pattern would that be cool? It should be usable for any others who dont want to draw circles, but want to keep as close to the Sandstorm /GG idea. I personally think its harder, having to shoot at a page w/ multiple circles,than shooting at a whatever size target in the center of the page, I Just asking, not trying to ruffle feathers.


Yeah man, that’d be awesome!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Regardless of whether you wanted to do it by hand or if we can get a pdf to print out, an 8.5x11 printer sheet or cardboard is probably going to be more easily accessible than the paper plate idea. I just tried it, and while doable, it’s a little wonky unless you have huge paper plates. @Port boy so no spinners but no pie plates either brother 😂


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Remember this is supposed to be for fun and not a competition. WOW


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

No worries guys. It’s all good. I know I’m probably going to use the 4 circles because I’m not sure exactly where I’m at right now. That’ll give me a good estimate. The biggest part is just having a good time, sharing it with your buds, and if you feel yourself improving along the way, that’s a definite plus! As long as it’s somewhere within the ballpark of the guidelines, it’s fine. Now if someone was like, “I wanna shoot arrows at pumpkins!” Then yeah I’d probably say that’s for a different thread. It’s all a work in progress. And it’s for personal improvement anyway, so it really doesn’t matter too much. Maybe sometime we can think up a definitive competition idea. For those that really thrive with that.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well I not have bad to bad had two flyers two good hits. Have not had bad fish out awhile


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Well I not have bad to bad had two flyers two good hits. Have not had bad fish out awhile


Right on Jason. Thanks for the entry. Remember this is for fun and it’s for you so make as many entries as you like and just focus on personal improvement. Good shooting.
I’ve got 60mph winds today. Looks like the cold is moving in. Don’t mind the cold but the wind sucks. I need to work more on my frameless shooting. For some reason the tubes keep rolling up my index finger and off my thumb to the right or left. Not sure if I’m holding it wrong or if it just takes practice. I’m not using a rig either. (Oh I did notice the red marker  )


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I bin at frameless for a while I can shot without a rig that’s how I learned only got rig in the spring. I am thinking if it’s rolling on ya you probably need to tension it up before hand or try flat bands . I myself can’t do flat band frameless I hate it but we are all different dude . Guys use flats put the over the thumb lean it right in and it can’t move . I say one thing paper does not lie on shot placement but I also say it’s easier to hit a spinner not sure why but that’s how works for me


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> I bin at frameless for a while I can shot without a rig that’s how I learned only got rig in the spring. I am thinking if it’s rolling on ya you probably need to tension it up before hand or try flat bands . I myself can’t do flat band frameless I hate it but we are all different dude . Guys use flats put the over the thumb lean it right in and it can’t move . I say one thing paper does not lie on shot placement but I also say it’s easier to hit a spinner not sure why but that’s how works for me


Thanks for the tips. Yeah paper sure doesn’t lie. It also gets boring to shoot at all the time though. Gotta mix it up.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn Jason! I’m still amazed at how you shoot that fish. Very cool!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn Jason! I’m still amazed at how you shoot that fish. Very cool!


Thanks Joe ! You done some mighty fine shooting yourself 👍🏻I need work on getting them two stay shots in the red zone haha . Or give it a try with some the sweet frames I have 😃


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Port boy said:


>


good shooting! I dont think I could hit the fence w/ the sling your using


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Remember this is supposed to be for fun and not a competition. WOW


 If my post was offensive I apologize. I am too competitive. Ill admit. I was just surprised. I thought we were all gonna play a game. that Sandstorm had come up with. And like playing cornhole or washers , everybody just plays the same way. I guess this was not what people wanted to do. Ill pass on this one , dont want to bee a drag


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> good shooting! I dont think I could hit the fence w/ the sling your using


4 years ago I say the same thing . Now it’s pretty natural the problem I have is full butter I had it a little last fall but kept hitting myself so back to short draw


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> 4 years ago I say the same thing . Now it’s pretty natural the problem I have is full butter I had it a little last fall but kept hitting myself so back to short draw


Hitting yourself in the face full butterfly has to be a uniquely crappy experience, I’d imagine.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Hitting yourself in the face full butterfly has to be a uniquely crappy experience, I’d imagine.


No not the face I make it past that it’s the index finger that gets it . Guess a smart man probably learn how do fb with a frame before his hand . You get smart pretty quick after a good shot to the end of finger


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> No not the face I make it past that it’s the index finger that gets it . Guess a smart man probably learn how do fb with a frame before his hand . You get smart pretty quick after a good shot to the end of finger


Ooooooh that sounds pretty bad too.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Ooooooh that sounds pretty bad too.


It makes it pretty numb for a bit the worst part my hand was already cold . Something about jamming a finger in the cold just makes it more intense


----------

